# Bears, Lynx, Wolfs & Birds of Prey and maybe some Beer & Snaps



## ZwieselDave (Apr 12, 2015)

Hi,

I live in the Bavarian Forest National Park (Bayerischer Wald) where close bye I have two excellent Wildlife Parks (Not Zoos) these animals are in enclosures but very large ones and in natural surroundings.

This is an ideal place for wildlife beginners or those who want to improve there skills, I have a 12 bedroom Guest House  with a small beer garden where I am willing to take groups round the wildlife parks.

Bavaria is also the world centre for large beers so in the evenings we can have a bit of a comp and review your shots.

You are looking at 66 Euros a night for two people or 60 Euros a night for one person in a double room with a balcony, this includes a full buffet breakfast & Free local transport by bus or train.

If anyone is interested I am more than happy to set-up some dates.

Dave


----------

